# Mog's new Century FMA



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I finally picked up Samantha's new FMA that I had been promising for her since earlier this year and she was quite happy to see the finished item and to get too feel it built up with a few of the reels that she will use with it in the coming season. 

Overall length is 12 ' and the feel with both the Exceller 4500 DA and the Shimano Albrid is to her liking, the lighter overall weight of the Albrid is her preference but she will wait till she has used it on the beach a few time to finally make her mind up. 

Sam has used the FMJ that I got earlier as well as a number of my other surf outfits but was wanting something lighter in overall feel and balance and decided that when I got the 12' TTLDSM that a lighter rod in the same length would be her preference. Also the smoother loading feel of the rod means that she doesn't have to try as hard to load into the butt section for the style of cast that she normally prefers on the beach.

Here are a few pictures of the finished work with the happy new angler. 










*The FMA comes up well *










*The high gloss finish shows up the work Luke has done well on the foregrip.* 










*Chrome guide and Blue inserts complimenting well with the binding and top coat*.










*Century ATT technology clearly evident on the tip section , the fast recovery of the tip will compliment the spinning and light 2 to 4 oz weight range that the rod will be used for*.










*Size and Balance of the rod matches Sam's smaller size well*

Luke Day has done an Excellent job with the bindings and finish and it wont be long before we get a few salmon to load the rod up hopefully maybe this weekend if things work out


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice, I like it....


----------



## stu rat (Mar 26, 2011)

How does the FMA compare to the 12' version of the TTSM LD?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The FMA is a much lighter rod in all areas and is best suited to a spinner in the way it loads up. From a casting weight point of view it also requires a slow power build up as the mid section and butt are not as powerfull. The rod however still has a lot of power in the design as it was originally set up as a long range Carp blank for England and the UK where they have some very big fish. 

The 12' TTLDSM is better for the heavier line class and has a much faster action. Have a look at the way I am casting it with the spinner in this video and you will see what I mean. I was casting the 50 gram lead with the Shimano Albrid and best distance was 170 meters. 


http://youtu.be/O1tJy_pfGjs

Hopefully Sam and I will be able to get out this coming weekend and I will try and get some video and photos of her using the FMA and I will take the 12' LDSM

Regards


----------



## stu rat (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Decided to get an FMA. Will be building to use a spinning reel with braided line (~10 lb test).


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fine lookin rod and she certainly looks happy with it... good luck...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well with both Sue and I having the same day off and Samantha wanting to put her new rod through its paces we decided to head down to 13th and see what we could rustle up. The trip was going to be a relaxed one as Sam had to be back home by 7.00 pm as she was going out and Sue wanted a lazy evening at home as well. 

With the fine weather we were a little surprised to fine the Southerly onshore which made it a little cooler on the beach. 










( *Sue all set to enjoy the afternoon session with Sam and I *)

With the high tide just peaking as we arrived the water looked fishy and it wasn't long before Sam had her first fish on the new FMA. It was good to see how the rod handled the 4 oz grip lead and pulley rig with a chicken fillet and small pilchard bait on a 2/0 cirlcle. The fist fish proved to be a very small Flathead and both Sam and I were very happy with the way the rod registered the bite. We had the Shimano Aldrid on the rod with 6 pound Ultima distance and a 40 pound shock leader down to the rig. 










( *Love the smile on Sam's face with her first fish on the new rod *)

As the tide progressed we started to get a few more Salmon and it was good just fishing with the
light outfits and thin line. I was using my Tip Tornado Ultra Lite matched with the little Penn Squall 12 and had that loaded with 10 pound line but running a fifty pound shock leader. The rig was the same as Sam's with the 2/0 circle pulley and 4 oz grip lead. 










(* A small Salmon on the TTUL and Squall 12 )*

It was a real pleasure seeing the smile on Sam's face each time she had a bite or hooked into a fish and it was also good to see how the combination handled the fish with ease . Her casting wasn't as good as she would have liked and she has now decided that she need to head down the park for a bit more practice . With her own rod and reel she is a lot happier as she can do it easily on her afternoons off work. 










( *Another smiling face )*

Sue was true to her word and came out with us but was comfortably camped on the chair with one of her books and was quite happy to let the two of us do the fishing. 










( *The two girls enjoying the beach in their own ways* )

The fish were consistent as the tide peaked and started to turn but from past experience I new that it would start to slacken off after about the second hour of the change . Still the bites up to that time were consistent and even though none of the fish were very big they did provide a good afternoon relaxing fishing. 










( *Sam and dad *) 










( *Conditions whilst sunny weren't as warm as expected* )

I the past we had seen plenty of weed on 13th but it wasn't too bad today with only me taking a little on a few casts. It was pleasing as further up the beach when we first checked it out it was quite heavy and we were expecting the worst . Thankfully it didn't prove to be a problem at all. 










( *I like my fish with Salad*  )










( *Sam and the FMA with another Salmon* )

All in all it was a great afternoon and a great way to trial the rod, to say that Sam was happy with the way the rod performed for her and the way it balanced up would be a mild understatement as she has been waiting for me to put this rod together for her for awhile. 










(* Light weight and well balanced outfits are what my lady's want* )

We left the beach at 5.00 pm but Sam is already wanting to head down again next weekend for another session and looking forward to a few bigger fish to really load up her outfit. 
All in all a brilliant afternoon with 2 on my Ladies


----------

